# floor leveler



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I am going to install tile over it.


Not ceramic tile I hope!!!!!

If so...get rid of that stuff, take it out and use a suitable filler.

What are you doing anyway?


----------



## roost (Apr 10, 2008)

According to the directions of the bucket, you are supposed to be able to put ceramic tile over it. The guy at Lowes said you could also. I'm thinking I got a bad batch of it, as you are supposed to be able to press a coin on it without any indentation. This stuff is like putty.


----------



## rdmccaw (Apr 8, 2008)

What is the best floor leveler to use on plywood if you are going to put a floating hardwood floor over top


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Shim shingles. Even the best resilient floor patch will bust up eventually under a floating floor.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Theres no such thing as a good batch of that stuff.

Are you patching plywood and installing tile over it??


----------



## roost (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm installing on ceramic tile on concrete. This stuff is so pliable I should be able to scrape it up fairly easily. What is a good floor leveler. I've got a dip about a foot and a half by three feet to fill, and roughly a quarter inch at its deepest point.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

yes scrape that crap out of there. 

Any portland based patch will work for you . Ardex, Mapiae (sp?) and Henrys all make one


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Latecrete makes a floor leveler. It's sold at Lowes on LI. You prime the surface with the included bottle and mix the stuff up to pancake batter consistancy and pour it on the floor. Basically self leveling, you just feather the edges. Rock hard in under two hours.
Ron


----------



## roost (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your input. I took Mike's advice and got some Henry's floor patch and leveler. I took up that other crap and will put this down. Learned a lesson about floor leveling. One other question. I have heard it is a good idea to put a sealer on the concrete before laying your tile. Wondering if I should put it down before I pour the floor leveler or after?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

NEVER install ceramic tile on sealed concrete, NEVER! Bad idea!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> NEVER install ceramic tile on sealed concrete, NEVER! Bad idea!


You have me curious. Why not?
Ron


----------



## roost (Apr 10, 2008)

The vinyl that I took up was moist on the underside, which made me think moisture was coming up through the concrete slab, thus the thought of putting sealer down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

If you seal it, good luck getting your tile to stick to the sealer.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If you are thinking you are going to seal the moisture IN, you're not. Tile adhesion products don't like sealer, you never install ceramic tile over a sealed concrete surface.

If there is moisture rising naturally and the slab is in otherwise good condition then you want to let it rise, it will escape through the grout joints.  

Vinyl would serve as a barrier and collect the rising moisture. I'm surprised you aren't faced with a bunch of mold and mildew. That won't happen with tile.


----------

